# Paul Daley: "GSP fought a safe and predictable fight"



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

http://fighthype.com/pages/content7337.html



> *PC:How is it going Paul?*
> 
> PD:Things are going really well, thanks.
> 
> ...


It's not hard to tell he comes from the same place as Bisping and Hardy. lol They all are a little more cocky than they should be. However they are all good fighters. I'm still pulling for Koscheck though.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

GSP's too smart for anyone at WW. " Hes so predictable, yet nobody can stop him from doing what he wants to do. Every fighter he faces says they're going to " do this and that to GSP " and when it comes fight time, he dominates you everywhere possible in the cage.

GSP is a phenomenal striker, yet he rarely uses it because everyone lets him take them down. Stop the take downs, and try to knock the champ out.

That's the only chance anyone has at WW.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

LOJ said:


> GSP's too smart for anyone at WW. " Hes so predictable, yet nobody can stop him from doing what he wants to do. Every fighter he faces says they're going to " do this and that to GSP " and when it comes fight time, he dominates you everywhere possible in the cage.
> 
> GSP is a phenomenal striker, yet he rarely uses it because everyone lets him take them down. Stop the take downs, and try to knock the champ out.
> 
> That's the only chance anyone has at WW.


Well said.:thumbsup:


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

> GSP's too smart for anyone at WW. " Hes so predictable, yet nobody can stop him from doing what he wants to do. Every fighter he faces says they're going to " do this and that to GSP " and when it comes fight time, he dominates you everywhere possible in the cage.


I really like what you have said here. He is so predictable, then stuff the take down and make him eat it? Yea has not happened yet and probably wont anytime soon.

I have to say Hardy did far better then I would have predicted pre fight though.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Well Daley isn't exactly wrong. GSP did indeed fight a safe and predictable fight. But what is anyone at WW going to do about it? Nothing.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

Bad title choice. This could of been a thread about Daley vs Koscheck (since that was what 90% of the article was on) but now it's going to be one of the 20+ threads about GSP's 111 performance.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I just put that quote because that was the title on the actual website I got it from.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

My 2 cents....regardless who said it:


http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/04/06/b-j-penn-good-fighters-win-decisions-great-fighters-finish/


yeah he is dominant and obviously no one can bet or out wrestle him, he is also cutting down to 170......GSP needs to move up it's time now.....why do all great champions like BJ challenge themselves by fighting bigger guys, Randy fighting Brock....this is what champion do, not just enough to safely leave with your belt.....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

LOJ said:


> GSP's too smart for anyone at WW. " Hes so predictable, yet nobody can stop him from doing what he wants to do. Every fighter he faces says they're going to " do this and that to GSP " and when it comes fight time, he dominates you everywhere possible in the cage.
> 
> GSP is a phenomenal striker, yet he rarely uses it because everyone lets him take them down. Stop the take downs, and try to knock the champ out.
> 
> That's the only chance anyone has at WW.


Why did you just get so defensive and write paragraphs on GSP, when Daley said 2 words about him?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why did you just get so defensive and write paragraphs on GSP, when Daley said 2 words about him?


 
He's a GSP fan it's understandable, hell I get like that with the Lyoto Shogun fight that Lyoto won.....

GSP is my fav 170 pd fighter who Im just sick of seeing at 170 now, i feel he has progressed in his career and size to move ahead....:thumbsup:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

like Ive stated in many posts....

GSP is damn good (I like himm too, sometimes) *but dont expect a kickboxing/muay thai match from him anytime soon*

I may go out on a limb by saying this, but GSP, much like Machida is more about a complete fight. Sometimes that means playing it safe a using your main skill, for GSP its wrestling/g'n'p with some BJJ here and there. GSP will play it safe with his wrestling.


Anyone notice the only champs right now down the strike/box are Bj and Anderson?? :laugh:


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Sekou said:


> like Ive stated in many posts....
> 
> GSP is damn good (I like himm too, sometimes) *but dont expect a kickboxing/muay thai match from him anytime soon*
> 
> ...


So Brock is not down to strike you say? Even though he dropped Herring and Couture? Lyoto is not down to strike? Even though he ko'd Rashad and stood with Shogun for 25 minutes, and has some of the most feared striking in his division. As for GSP I feel he would gladly standup and strike if he had an opponent that it would make more sense to stand with than takedown.

But dang this did get off of topic really quick. lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Daley is definitely on my watch list. He puts on exciting shows and he actually has quite a bit of experience. If it's a stand up fight all day Daley, but if Koschek plays it smart and goes for the constant take down then it's a toss up. But who wants to see a rematch of Koschek and GSP.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If GSP fought Ricardo Almedia and used his wrestling to keep the fight standing and pick Almedia apart would people complain about him "playing it safe"? Seriously fighting to your opponents weakness is smart game planning but I feel like to many people are complaining because GSP has been fighting strikers and taking them down at will.

I want to see Daley go out and lay on his back in the middle of the cage and wait for Kos. I mean trying to keep it standing would be playing it safe.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

rep to cc420, If GSP just wants to keep winning fights at 170 until a better athlete comes along that is fine. But I would not pay 50 cents to watch one of his fights, they are booorrriiiing. We were watching the last card and after the first round we went out and partied, an no we would NEVER pay for a GSP card. Brock, yes...Machida -yes, Silva - yes. Otherwise we watch for free. GSP can win 1,000 fights at ww and I dont care, he is waiting for BJ come come up 2 classes to fight him cause he is just plain chicken shite of AS, end of discussion. Once AS moves up GSP will gain those magical 15 lbs in 2 days, lmao. ps No more p4p that shite is just an insult .


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

the reporter seemed like he was kissing Pauls ass while interviewing him


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

machidaisgod said:


> rep to cc420, If GSP just wants to keep winning fights at 170 until a better athlete comes along that is fine. But I would not pay 50 cents to watch one of his fights, they are booorrriiiing. We were watching the last card and after the first round we went out and partied, an no we would NEVER pay for a GSP card. Brock, yes...Machida -yes, Silva - yes. Otherwise we watch for free. GSP can win 1,000 fights at ww and I dont care, he is waiting for BJ come come up 2 classes to fight him cause he is just plain chicken shite of AS, end of discussion. Once AS moves up GSP will gain those magical 15 lbs in 2 days, lmao. ps No more p4p that shite is just an insult .


Wow... that was a whole lot of bs. One of the best fighters in the world is a chicken shit because he hasn't gone and fought Anderson Silva yet? 

In that case I'm calling Silva a chicken shit because he hasn't gone up and fought Lesnar or Fedor yet. It might make more sense for him to fight at a natural weight class but how does that matter? He needs to fight real fighters and he's too afraid to do so! You heard from me first.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

PD:Koscheck's best bet is to just focus on this fight or it's gonna be a much quicker ending for him than even I could of hoped for. When I KO him, then he can springboard to whereever the **** he wants, but it won't be a title shot.

Sick Burn.

Discussion should be about daley/koscheck. More interesting than another GSP debate.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

God damn i love them Rough House boys! Cocky pricks who can (most of the time) back it up!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

If you win every round its up to them to make it a good fight. Domination is normally boring, that is a fact. Don't blame him for being tp good haha


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Hopefully Daley can keep it on the feet much like Alves did and get the KO. 

Kos has been using his wrestling more lately though and seemed to learn a lesson in the Thiago fight, so I exepect him to shoot.

It all depends on what game-plan Kos uses (or doesn't use), but I still pick Daley to win.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ha! Balanced journalism anyone? Regardless, I'm still a fan of Daley and all the British fighters so I wish them well.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> My 2 cents....regardless who said it:
> 
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/04/06/b-j-penn-good-fighters-win-decisions-great-fighters-finish/
> ...


GSP must be a great fighter since he finished Penn.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

the ultimate said:


> GSP must be a great fighter since he finished Penn.


Nah that line of logic doesn't make sense. The point is that BJ has gone walkies in other divisions, out of his comfort zone, and has tested himself with bigger, more natural guys in those weight divisions. GSP hasn't done that, not yet at least, Machida, Penn and Silva have all tried different weight classes, and I think, if GSP wants to prove just how great he is, then he needs to start trying different divisions.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

> When I KO him, then he can springboard to whereever the **** he wants, but it won't be a title shot.


^Priceless ^

@Op - in my opinion there is a huge difference bitween Daley, Bisping and Hardy. Sure they all talk alot, but Daley is the only person who actually backs it up with actions.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Daley is definitely on my watch list. He puts on exciting shows and he actually has quite a bit of experience. If it's a stand up fight all day Daley, but if Koschek plays it smart and goes for the constant take down then it's a toss up. But who wants to see a rematch of Koschek and GSP.


 Actually I don't think this is much more of a toss up than GSP-Hardy was. Daley has very dangerous striking, but there's a reason he has 8 losses. He is very vulnerable to submissions, and even in a stand up fight he can lose a decision. 
He won't lose a stand up war to Kos, but thats only because Kos will do exactly the same thing to him GSP did to Hardy. This fight will be a carbon copy of GSP-Hardy, except that Daley is even more useless on the ground than Hardy, so he will get finished.
You are right that Kos has gotten careless in the past, but I think he has finally figured out that he needs to stick primarily to wrestling if he wants to win consistently, and if he does, there won't be anything close about this fight.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

Ansem said:


> the reporter seemed like he was kissing Pauls ass while interviewing him


Thank you. It was an interesting read but Percy Crawford was leaving no doubts on his man crush for Paul Daley. 

It's understandable I suppose. Daley is a beast. But is this guy a "journalist" or a just a Daley fan with a well read MMA blog?


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

hahaha i Like this kid xDD


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> Actually I don't think this is much more of a toss up than GSP-Hardy was. Daley has very dangerous striking, but there's a reason he has 8 losses. He is very vulnerable to submissions, and even in a stand up fight he can lose a decision.
> He won't lose a stand up war to Kos, but thats only because Kos will do exactly the same thing to him GSP did to Hardy. This fight will be a carbon copy of GSP-Hardy, except that Daley is even more useless on the ground than Hardy, so he will get finished.
> You are right that Kos has gotten careless in the past, but I think he has finally figured out that he needs to stick primarily to wrestling if he wants to win consistently, and if he does, there won't be anything close about this fight.


So much fail with this post, i honestly dont know where to start. So i wont bother.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Wow... that was a whole lot of bs. One of the best fighters in the world is a chicken shit because he hasn't gone and fought Anderson Silva yet?
> 
> In that case I'm calling Silva a chicken shit because he hasn't gone up and fought Lesnar or Fedor yet. It might make more sense for him to fight at a natural weight class but how does that matter? He needs to fight real fighters and he's too afraid to do so! You heard from me first.


This is about the dumbest post I've seen in a while. Anderson has actually moved up in weight twice, unlike GSP. Anderson says he is interested in moving to 205 and said he'd even like a Mir fight at HW. GSP hasn't moved up and hasn't sounded interested. 


Out of GSP, Penn, and Anderson....GSP is the only guy that hasn't moved up in weight and he is more fit for MW then BJ is for WW. BJ may be able to make 145 while GSP wouldn't make 155 in a million years. I guess he is content with staying at WW.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> So much fail with this post, i honestly dont know where to start. So i wont bother.


I don't see anything wrong with the post. I actually kind of liek Hardy and Daley, Hardy more so because he doesn't try to be such a tough guy...but I like them.

But Paul Daley stands just as much of a chance as Hardy does/did. Look at his resume, his best wins are Kampmann and Hazelett, that is pretty sad. His wins are filled by a bunch of no names and each time he stepped up in competition he was beat.

He stands little chance against GSP. Hell he is even a big underdog against Kos. The Brits have no chance against the US wrestlers because they are one dimensional. 

It is just the facts.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the post. I actually kind of liek Hardy and Daley, Hardy more so because he doesn't try to be such a tough guy...but I like them.
> 
> But Paul Daley stands just as much of a chance as Hardy does/did. Look at his resume, his best wins are Kampmann and Hazelett, that is pretty sad. His wins are filled by a bunch of no names and each time he stepped up in competition he was beat.
> 
> ...


Another quality fail post. He was referring to daleys chances against Kos, not GSP.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Daley sounds cocky as hell.
"BTW Daley, so did you against Hazellet!!!". Stand-up and try to punch Dustin's lights out. Knowbody expectdef Daley to grapple...:sarcastic12: 
I wanna hear what he has to say after Kos submits him or GnP him.
He is very dangerous on his feet, has powerful strikes, but Kos isn't stupid. He knows this fight could get him a title shot and that's why i think he won't get over agressive on the feet trying to prove something he really doesn't need to.
I have a feeling this fight will be a copy of Kos-Rumble.
I am taking KOS by submission.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Another quality fail post. He was referring to daleys chances against Kos, not GSP.


Well on the books Daley is more than a 2 to 1 underdog in that fight. If Kos fights a smart fight I don't see it being as easy of a fight as GSP would make it, but I don't see how he doesn't win. 

Paul Daley has great KO power, but his record is blah. He is a vet of the sport with a lot of wins, but not that many good wins.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Well on the books Daley is more than a 2 to 1 underdog in that fight. If Kos fights a smart fight I don't see it being as easy of a fight as GSP would make it, but I don't see how he doesn't win.
> 
> Paul Daley has great KO power, but his record is blah. He is a vet of the sport with a lot of wins, but not that many good wins.


And koscheck has wins over which big names exactly? Hazlett? Yoshida, frank trigg, Anthony Johnson? Then there are KO losses to paulo thiago, getting dismantled by Alves and hell he almost got KO'd by Dustin Hazlett.

Records dont mean much, its all good though, ya'll keep underestimating Daleys TDD and keep thinking hes another anthony johnson type striker, you'll be in for a rude awakening when he KO's Kos.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Well on the books Daley is more than a 2 to 1 underdog in that fight. If Kos fights a smart fight I don't see it being as easy of a fight as GSP would make it, but I don't see how he doesn't win.
> 
> Paul Daley has great KO power, but his record is blah. He is a vet of the sport with a lot of wins, but not that many good wins.


You are forgetting that Daley is only 27 years old and I don't think he has yet reached his peak, neither has Hardy. His record isn't as perfect as, say, Lyoto Machida. And he claims his TDD and ground game are a world away these days from when he fought guys like Sheilds. Whether he has remains to be seen but I am willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. 

I'm a Koscheck fan, but he does have his work cut out for him when faces Daley. Daley has more experience than Kos and is younger and his striking is overwhelmingly good most of the times. The decisions he has lost hasn't been to stand up fighters. They've been well rounded and well respected elite warriors.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> And koscheck has wins over which big names exactly? Hazlett? Yoshida, frank trigg, Anthony Johnson? Then there are KO losses to paulo thiago, getting dismantled by Alves and hell he almost got KO'd by Dustin Hazlett.
> 
> Records dont mean much, its all good though, ya'll keep underestimating Daleys TDD and keep thinking hes another anthony johnson type striker, you'll be in for a rude awakening when he KO's Kos.


Betting books are usually pretty spot on when judging fights. more than a 2-1 underdog is big. Bottom line is Kos has better wins with less fights. He has gotten away from his bread and butter which has led him to lose some bad ones. 

He took the Alves fight on short notice, the guy fights like 4-5 times each year. He fought on 2 weeks notice!! are you serious?

You Brits keep over estimating your fighters, we get it, you are rooting hard for them and it will cause you to expect way too much from them. 

And yea I'd say, Trigg, Rumble, Yoshida, Lytle, Diego Sanchez, and Hazlett are better wins than most of what Paul Daley has.



The Dark Knight said:


> You are forgetting that Daley is only 27 years old and I don't think he has yet reached his peak, neither has Hardy. His record isn't as perfect as, say, Lyoto Machida. And he claims his TDD and ground game are a world away these days from when he fought guys like Sheilds. Whether he has remains to be seen but I am willing to give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I'm a Koscheck fan, but he does have his work cut out for him when faces Daley. Daley has more experience than Kos and is younger and his striking is overwhelmingly good most of the times. The decisions he has lost hasn't been to stand up fighters. They've been well rounded and well respected elite warriors.


Striking changes when you are afraid of the takedown. Just look at the Hardy fight, I could count the number of punches Hardy through with my hands....even though that was his bread and butter and only chance of winning.

I can't help but notice everyone who think Daley is going to win the fight is from England. Realistically talking here, don't you think you guys are at least sort of swayed because he is a British fighter? It's not like I think Kos is going to win the fight because he is American, I'm not that big of a Kos fan at all. Can't help but think you guys overrate him and give him the benefit of the doubt because he is one of the better British fighters and you WANT him to do well.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Betting books are usually pretty spot on when judging fights. more than a 2-1 underdog is big. Bottom line is Kos has better wins with less fights. He has gotten away from his bread and butter which has led him to lose some bad ones.
> 
> He took the Alves fight on short notice, the guy fights like 4-5 times each year. He fought on 2 weeks notice!! are you serious?
> 
> ...


Firstly dont label me as one of "you brits" who over hype fighters. I, am realistic and honest about all british fighters, i knew dan was going to get out classed by gsp, bisping by hendo, wandy, just because i support them and root for them doesnt mean im not realistic about the outcome of fights.

Daley vs koscheck on the other hand, i think a lot of people are under estimating Daley here and i think he has a great chance of winning this fight.

Trigg is irrelevant, Rumbles striking was stupidly over hyped, yoshida is irrelevant, lytle is meh, diego had a staph infection and hazlett, daley beat in much more convincing, brutal fashion. i can scrutinize kos' record just like you can with daleys.

I was aware kos took that fight on short notice, i didnt know it was just 2 weeks, mad respect for that, the result is the same though and its on his record which apparently tells you a lot about a fighter according to you. I actually like kos and his transformation since tuf 1 is great, very well rounded. How ever, i will be rooting for Daley and i do believe he has a much better chance of winning this fight than people give him credit for. I think people see Daley as another anthony johnson and think kos has a nice, comfy win, that isnt the case though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Firstly dont label me as one of "you brits" who over hype fighters. I, am realistic and honest about all british fighters, i knew dan was going to get out classed by gsp, bisping by hendo, wandy, just because i support them and root for them doesnt mean im not realistic about the outcome of fights.
> 
> Daley vs koscheck on the other hand, i think a lot of people are under estimating Daley here and i think he has a great chance of winning this fight.
> 
> ...


I just think it is pretty odd to take Daley at his word that his TDD is SOOOO improved. Maybe it is maybe it isn't. But I have seen plenty of fighters go into a fight and say "o I've done this" and "I'm a new fighter"....and it rarely is the case. Fighters are always going to come in saying they will be better in the areas they are weak in, so I don't put that much stock into that. Maybe he will come into the fight with greatly improved TDD and ground game. But I'm not going to just take his word for it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You Brits keep over estimating your fighters, we get it, you are rooting hard for them and it will cause you to expect way too much from them.


Yes, because we Brits are stupid. We let the all enlightening Union Jack seduce us into believing anybody british can beat Lesnar. Isnt it obvious from the thousands of posts from UK peoples that said Hardy is going to beat GSP, or Daley is going to beat Kos?

Posts that don't exist. Because we're not actually stupid. Which leaves the impression that there is some seriously wonky prejudices towards british fans on this forum.

Maybe I should start pooling everybody on this forum who isn't from the UK into "you yanks". I can make some sweeping generalizations too.

I do have a point among the ranting: I give the underdog a chance in just about every fight. Thats the way I think. But every time a Brit gets in the cage who's an underdog ( which is most of the time) and I give them a "chance", suddenly I'm a foolish deluded Brit. I got called a nuthugger because I gave Hardy a 15% chance. I give Daley around 25% chance. Wow. 4-1 chance... what an idiot I am.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I just think it is pretty odd to take Daley at his word that his TDD is SOOOO improved. Maybe it is maybe it isn't. But I have seen plenty of fighters go into a fight and say "o I've done this" and "I'm a new fighter"....and it rarely is the case. Fighters are always going to come in saying they will be better in the areas they are weak in, so I don't put that much stock into that. Maybe he will come into the fight with greatly improved TDD and ground game. But I'm not going to just take his word for it.


The thing is, hes never really had bad tdd or a bad ground game in the first place. Like i said, he is no cheick kongo/houston alexandar. He has shown to have good tdd in all of his past fights and his ground game has been gradually improving. Daley has a point to prove about his grappling, he says this a lot of interviews and im positive hes going to prove the doubters wrong in the kos fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Yes, because we Brits are stupid. We let the all enlightening Union Jack seduce us into believing anybody british can beat Lesnar. Isnt it obvious from the thousands of posts from UK peoples that said Hardy is going to beat GSP, or Daley is going to beat Kos?
> 
> Posts that don't exist. Because we're not actually stupid. Which leaves the impression that there is some seriously wonky prejudices towards british fans on this forum.
> 
> ...


Relax, who said you were stupid? I guess I will now say you are pretty good at putting words in others' mouths.

None of you said Hardy would win with a serious face. But bottom line is most British posters I have seen thought Bisping would beat Wandy, thought Bisping had a chance against Hendo, and thought Hardy would at least have a better than A "Serra Punch" shot of beating GSP. I stand by my words that the British posters here for the most part think highly of British fighters and give them more of a chance then most. I don't stand by the fact that you say I think you all are stupid....because that was never said.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

If Daley can defend at least one TD, I will be impressed! Same thing with Hardy, if he could at least stuff one TD I would have been impressed.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> The thing is, hes never really had bad tdd or a bad ground game in the first place. Like i said, he is no cheick kongo/houston alexandar. He has shown to have good tdd in all of his past fights and his ground game has been gradually improving. Daley has a point to prove about his grappling, he says this a lot of interviews and im positive hes going to prove the doubters wrong in the kos fight.


I guess time will tell. But Kos is no "Standing like street light" Hazlett on the feet. He hits hard and is better, not that he is a real good striker. But it just isn't going to be like throwing darts for Daley. Most of his KO wins he hasn't be afraid of the Take Down. That is a HUGE factor that I think you are under estimating, when it should be fresh in your mind from the Hardy fight. You striking takes a big hit when you are thinking about TDD.



BobbyCooper said:


> If Daley can defend at least one TD, I will be impressed! Same thing with Hardy, if he could at least stuff one TD I would have been impressed.


Similar to Hardy I think Daley's only way of winning is if Kos gets stupid and tries to slug it out for some reason or he catches Kos in the first minute before the 1st take down.

Daley defiantly has more of a shot than Hardy had against GSP, Kos is no GSP. But he will have to stuff at least a TD or 2 to have any shot.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I know Hardy's tough, and I'm sure his ground game is much improved since preparing for GSP, but this matchup still makes me scared for him.

wait what? Son of a bitch.

That'll learn me to post on here without the benefit of coffee.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Relax, who said you were stupid? I guess I will now say you are pretty good at putting words in others' mouths.
> 
> None of you said Hardy would win with a serious face. But bottom line is most British posters I have seen thought Bisping would beat Wandy, thought Bisping had a chance against Hendo, and thought Hardy would at least have a better than A "Serra Punch" shot of beating GSP. I stand by my words that the British posters here for the most part think highly of British fighters and give them more of a chance then most. I don't stand by the fact that you say I think you all are stupid....because that was never said.


Naaaa... we Brits have are actually pretty spot on with our estimations of Brit fighters. I would argue that you yanks ( lol ) constantly underestimate our dudes. Look at all the big fights the brits have won... O, wait. 

Ok, in all seriousness, of course we *like* our fighters, but we don't over estimate them. Of course there is the deluded posse, but every group has some of those. I still think that there is an overall dislike of the brits on here. Maybe many of you non brits don't see it, but I do. Be interested to hear what my brethren think.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> And koscheck has wins over which big names exactly? Hazlett? Yoshida, frank trigg, Anthony Johnson? Then there are KO losses to paulo thiago, getting dismantled by Alves and hell he almost got KO'd by Dustin Hazlett.
> 
> Records dont mean much, its all good though, ya'll keep underestimating Daleys TDD and keep thinking hes another anthony johnson type striker, you'll be in for a rude awakening when he KO's Kos.


Er, in the UFC Kos is 11-3. I would take those 11 wins over any 11 you pick from Daley's wins in orgs like CWFC, UFCF, Cage Rage, MFC, Ultimate Gladiators and ShoXC.

The way Daley got molested by Shields, I don't see why we're "underestimating" his TDD. Especially considering Koschecks wrestling pedigree. Can you elaborate an educate us?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Naaaa... we Brits have are actually pretty spot on with our estimations of Brit fighters. I would argue that you yanks ( lol ) constantly underestimate our dudes. Look at all the big fights the brits have won... O, wait.
> 
> Ok, in all seriousness, of course we *like* our fighters, but we don't over estimate them. Of course there is the deluded posse, but every group has some of those. I still think that there is an overall dislike of the brits on here. Maybe many of you non brits don't see it, but I do. Be interested to hear what my brethren think.


Can I be brethren if I was born to English parents in Vancouver?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> Er, in the UFC Kos is 11-3. I would take those 11 wins over any 11 you pick from Daley's wins in orgs like CWFC, UFCF, Cage Rage, MFC, Ultimate Gladiators and ShoXC.
> 
> The way Daley got molested by Shields, I don't see why we're "underestimating" his TDD. Especially considering Koschecks wrestling pedigree. Can you elaborate an educate us?


Yea, Kos is a much better wrestler and although not great stand up it is better than Shields'. Shields defiantly has the BJJ over Kos. But in overall ranking I would rank Shields and Kos right around the same at WW.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I guess time will tell. But Kos is no "Standing like street light" Hazlett on the feet. He hits hard and is better, not that he is a real good striker. But it just isn't going to be like throwing darts for Daley. Most of his KO wins he hasn't be afraid of the Take Down. That is a HUGE factor that I think you are under estimating, when it should be fresh in your mind from the Hardy fight. You striking takes a big hit when you are thinking about TDD.


True and like you said time will tell.



morninglightmt said:


> Er, in the UFC Kos is 11-3. I would take those 11 wins over any 11 you pick from Daley's wins in orgs like CWFC, UFCF, Cage Rage, MFC, Ultimate Gladiators and ShoXC.
> 
> The way Daley got molested by Shields, I don't see why we're "underestimating" his TDD. Especially considering Koschecks wrestling pedigree. Can you elaborate an educate us?


Like i pointed out though, what big names has Kos beat? 

I believe daley stuffed 60 percent of shields TD's and reversed a sub attempt and ended up landing some solid, heavy GNP at the end of round 1. Its not like Shields took him down with ease or at will, he struggled and struggled on the while on the ground. This was also 2 years ago, like i said im taking dales word for it and believe he has been training extensively in grappling, especially training with the likes of King Mo. 

Daley has a huge advantage on the feet, kos has a huge advantage on the ground, which is why i feel this fight could go either way on the night and people are underestimating Daley.

Also mentioning hardy/gsp. Even though dans best weapon was his striking, everyone knew GSP still outclassed him in that area, dan really didnt stand a chance. Kos is no GSP and dan hardy is no paul daley.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Can I be brethren if I was born to English parents in Vancouver?


No way. You haven't eaten anywhere near enough fish n' chips to be classified as British.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> If GSP fought Ricardo Almedia and used his wrestling to keep the fight standing and pick Almedia apart would people complain about him "playing it safe"? Seriously fighting to your opponents weakness is smart game planning but I feel like to many people are complaining because GSP has been fighting strikers and taking them down at will.
> 
> I want to see Daley go out and lay on his back in the middle of the cage and wait for Kos. I mean trying to keep it standing would be playing it safe.


Couldn't have said it better than myself. I find it very strange people expect GSP to risk making the same mistake twice. Why wouldn't GSP use logical gameplans and play to his opponents weaknesses.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow gsp talk in a tread about kos and daley with the worst thread title possible imo...

whatever, daley has a fair ground game as the fight with shields proved. he has the standup and i like the odds because kos will prob be the fav. daley can jnock kos out and if he is seriously trainning with a guy like king mo i would not be surprised if his tdd was able to keep the fight standing.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

LOJ said:


> GSP's too smart for anyone at WW. " Hes so predictable, yet nobody can stop him from doing what he wants to do. Every fighter he faces says they're going to " do this and that to GSP " and when it comes fight time, he dominates you everywhere possible in the cage.
> 
> GSP is a phenomenal striker, yet he rarely uses it because everyone lets him take them down. Stop the take downs, and try to knock the champ out.
> 
> That's the only chance anyone has at WW.


...Very well said. On the button. It's so obvious that GSP is in a league of his own. Georges has found a takedown/groundgame formula that nobody has been able to stop. That is pure fact. Fighting smart is the only way to fight. Paul needs to shut the piehole about GSP and focus on a game opponent like Koscheck. Josh can easily put on a wrestling clinic and shut Daley down...


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow daley needs to shut his piehole and not talk about gsp.even if its two sentences backing his teammate hardy:sarcastic12:

i hope he knocks kos out. im tired of the top ww div. consisting of two aka guys who wont fight each other and alves-all of who lost to current champ. i want some new blood to mix it up finally. the one guy close to getting to the top is paulo thiago-too bad he lost to fitch.still top five though, they should give him better opponents.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

towwffc said:


> So Brock is not down to strike you say? Even though he dropped Herring and Couture? Lyoto is not down to strike? Even though he ko'd Rashad and stood with Shogun for 25 minutes, and has some of the most feared striking in his division.


no...I dont think Machida and Lesnar are down for pure kickboxing/muay thai matches (a la Buentello or Wanderlei), even if they have dropped people

I think both of them will fall back on either wrestling (Lesnar) or karate (Machida) rather than all out strike.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with GSP style when it comes to winning. He can use his style his entire MMA career if winning is really that important to him. When it comes to entertainment value, it's awful. I can't stand watching him and I'll never pay to see him fight.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Daley is just preparing his excuse in the event that Kos takes it to him on the ground.

Mind game attempt to provoke Kos' ego into a stand-up war.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Sekou said:


> no...I dont think Machida and Lesnar are down for pure kickboxing/muay thai matches (a la Buentello or Wanderlei), even if they have dropped people
> 
> I think both of them will fall back on either wrestling (Lesnar) or karate (Machida) rather than all out strike.


Yeah you know why Machida doesn't fight like Buentello or Wanderlei. Because he is Lyoto Machida not Paul Buentello or Wanderlei. It doesn't matter if they are down for a pure kickboxing match this is mma. Not to mention Machida would absolutely wreck both Wanderlei and Buentello easily in a pure striking battle. But I don't really get what point you are trying to make.



> Ok, in all seriousness, of course we *like* our fighters, but we don't over estimate them. Of course there is the deluded posse, but every group has some of those. I still think that there is an overall dislike of the brits on here. Maybe many of you non brits don't see it, but I do. Be interested to hear what my brethren think.


I like all the british fighters. They are all entertaining. Except for when Bisping circles constantly for an entire fight it does get a little old lol. But he is definitely a good fighter. But in my opinion Bisping, Hardy, and Daley all have big mouths and they act like they are proud to have big mouths and are a little to cocky for my liking...which usually makes me want to see them lose when they fight. But I do give them there props.

I don't care how much Daley has been working his tdd I doubt it's as good as Alves' is. I think Kos' takedowns will be too strong for Daley to stop. As long as Kos fights smart he should win. If he tries to stand and bang for too long he will playing with fire.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

After Hardy's fight with GSP, Daley is/should be working even more intensively on his TDD. I think that it doesn't need to be Alves life either, he just needs to snuff a few, not all to have the fight standing for a long enough time to KO Kos.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

Cant wait for this fight. Its going to answer a few questions. How good is Daley's TDD and ground game right now? Has Kos really learnt to play to his strengths and stopped thinking he is a boxer? I'm hoping Daley has the TDD and scramble to keep the fight standing and KO Kos.


----------



## surferbiel01 (Jan 18, 2008)

If the fight was so predictable Hardy would have won. that is like saying the lotto is predictable. If it was I would be rich for sure.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Couldn't have said it better than myself. I find it very strange people expect GSP to risk making the same mistake twice. Why wouldn't GSP use logical gameplans and play to his opponents weaknesses.


Yeah they are waiting for him to get caught again and then they will all scream about how stupid he was for not just taking them down.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

the ultimate said:


> GSP must be a great fighter since he finished Penn.


 
Stupid post......:thumbsdown:

You miss the point entirely, BJ at his heaviest cant make 170 he come to about 167, he is trying to still beat a naturally bigger guy cuz why????? Cuz he knows he can beat the rest of the division.....

Anderson Silva......same thing.....


GSP....no....

Got it now.......Im a GSP fan FTR....it's the point though...



As far as Daley goes, if he were to fight GSP same thing.....basically he is the same type fighter as Hardy.....and he isn't going to out wrestle GSP.....GSP could stand with him and win....IMO...much more dangerous....so again, you would get your 5 rounds.....


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

This should be a great fight, Kos is an established star and Daley is trying to become one. Daley has a chance in this fight but he is the underdog for a reason. Won't miss this fight, that is for sure.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> GSP could stand with him and win....IMO...much more dangerous.[/FONT]


Disagree. GSP's stand-up is more technical than Hardy's, but not Daley's. As far as I'm concerned, Daley's the best striker at 170. Alves comes close, but I'd give the technical edge, and KO power advantage to Daley. He's got knockout power in both hands, and mixes in his knees and kicks excellently. I'd love to see him make it 3 UFC fights, 3 T/KO's. 

Also, on a side note, is anyone else struggling to work-out how Koscheck believes he's number 1 contender? He's 3-2 in his last 5, with his wins coming against Yoshida, Trigg and the hugely over-rated Johnson; with losses to Thiago and Alves. How on earth does that put him ahead of Hardy (who was 5-0), Thiago (who beat him and is 3-1) and Fitch? Nowhere near deserving of a title shot yet. A win over Daley would help, but I'd still like to see him fight Fitch before getting another title shot.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lol i am a daley fan but this is just retarded. wow, a striker complains that a grappler was able to control the pace and progress of the fight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

HexRei said:


> lol i am a daley fan but this is just retarded. wow, a striker complains that a grappler was able to control the pace and progress of the fight.


how is he complaining he said that gsp "fought a predictable and safe fight" which everyone knew was going to happen


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Disagree. GSP's stand-up is more technical than Hardy's, but not Daley's. As far as I'm concerned, Daley's the best striker at 170. Alves comes close, but I'd give the technical edge, and KO power advantage to Daley. He's got knockout power in both hands, and mixes in his knees and kicks excellently. I'd love to see him make it 3 UFC fights, 3 T/KO's.
> 
> Also, on a side note, is anyone else struggling to work-out how Koscheck believes he's number 1 contender? He's 3-2 in his last 5, with his wins coming against Yoshida, Trigg and the hugely over-rated Johnson; with losses to Thiago and Alves. How on earth does that put him ahead of Hardy (who was 5-0), Thiago (who beat him and is 3-1) and Fitch? Nowhere near deserving of a title shot yet. A win over Daley would help, but I'd still like to see him fight Fitch before getting another title shot.


This. Paul Daley out strikes GSP all day.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> This. Paul Daley out strikes GSP all day.


luckily for Georges this would be an MMA bout, not kickboxing. unless he went and changed sports on us


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

HexRei said:


> luckily for Georges this would be an MMA bout, not kickboxing. unless he went and changed sports on us


True that, i was just responding to cold call who thinks GSP would out strike Daley. Said hed out strike him, not out wrestle him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I also doupt that Daley could outstrike GSP just like that!

If I'm not mistaken, I believe that he never fought a striker like GSP before!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I also doupt that Daley could outstrike GSP just like that!
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, I believe that he never fought a striker like GSP before!


Paul daley is one of the best strikers in mma, believe the hype.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Paul daley is one of the best strikers in mma, believe the hype.


Yes... he is, but the point still stands: Hes never fought a striker as good as GSP let alone one with the ground skills on top of that.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Paul daley is one of the best strikers in mma, believe the hype.


And GSP is too!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Yes... he is, but the point still stands: Hes never fought a striker as good as GSP let alone one with the ground skills on top of that.


daley's fought better strikers than gsp just not in MMA and yes striking in MMA with the TD's is completely different but striking in MMA where he doesn't have to worry about TD's isn't gonna make much of a difference except for the gloves so if gsp decided to stand with daley without the intent of taking him down than i say a quick and easy victory for daley who is JDS 2.0 of the WW div. but that is never going to happen


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think there are quite a few better strikers out there in mma than gsp, one of them being daley. Imo daley has just as good if not better technique than GSP and on top of that technique he has brute power and speed.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I also doupt that Daley could outstrike GSP just like that!
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, I believe that he never fought a striker like GSP before!


He hasn't, but I don't think he has to have fought world class strikers to be regarded as a world-class striker. Check Anderson Silva for example, how many world-class strikers has he fought? Griffin, Irvin, Cote, Henderson and Franklin are not on Silva, or GSP's level of striking, so do you doubt whether Silva could outstrike GSP? Daley has world class, technical muay-thai with KO power in both hands, I rate Semtex as the stronger striker personally. He actually deserves the hype for his striking, unlike Hardy, who's only notable KO was Rory Markham. Is there a stat about Daley winning 75% of his fights by KO or something?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> He hasn't, but I don't think he has to have fought world class strikers to be regarded as a world-class striker. Check Anderson Silva for example, how many world-class strikers has he fought? Griffin, Irvin, Cote, Henderson and Franklin are not on Silva, or GSP's level of striking, so do you doubt whether Silva could outstrike GSP? Daley has world class, technical muay-thai with KO power in both hands, I rate Semtex as the stronger striker personally. He actually deserves the hype for his striking, unlike Hardy, who's only notable KO was Rory Markham. Is there a stat about Daley winning 75% of his fights by KO or something?


True he got some serious power in his hands!

And yea you actually still can't call Anderson the best, because he hasn't fought somebody close to his striking level yet. Belfort would have cemented his untouchable status as the king, but until that happens you can only speculate. Same with Daley! But on the other side, you can see how Anderson plays with good MMA strikers, wich makes you believe, that he is something special. And Daley makes decent Strikers look bad too, so yea!

And Andersons striking stats are top notch! How are Daley's??


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> True he got some serious power in his hands!
> 
> And yea you actually still can't call Anderson the best, because he hasn't fought somebody close to his striking level yet. Belfort would have cemented his untouchable status as the king, but until that happens you can only speculate. Same with Daley! But on the other side, you can see how Anderson plays with good MMA strikers, wich makes you believe, that he is something special. And Daley makes decent Strikers look bad too, so yea!
> 
> And Andersons striking stats are top notch! How are Daley's??


don't know his stats but he is a euro and world MT champ but i would bet that siva would have higher accuracy coz he is a counter-striker while daley likes to let them fly


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Disagree. GSP's stand-up is more technical than Hardy's, but not Daley's. As far as I'm concerned, Daley's the best striker at 170. Alves comes close, but I'd give the technical edge, and KO power advantage to Daley. He's got knockout power in both hands, and mixes in his knees and kicks excellently. I'd love to see him make it 3 UFC fights, 3 T/KO's.
> 
> Also, on a side note, is anyone else struggling to work-out how Koscheck believes he's number 1 contender? He's 3-2 in his last 5, with his wins coming against Yoshida, Trigg and the hugely over-rated Johnson; with losses to Thiago and Alves. How on earth does that put him ahead of Hardy (who was 5-0), Thiago (who beat him and is 3-1) and Fitch? Nowhere near deserving of a title shot yet. A win over Daley would help, but I'd still like to see him fight Fitch before getting another title shot.


 
Well if Alves comes close GSP outstruck him, why.....more technical like you said....also GSP enjoys(usually) a nice reach advantage and this would allow him to keep Daley at distance, dont get me wrong Daley is certainly explosive, but technique always beats power.....:thumbsup:

KOS is a douche, he needs to fight Fitch or shut up.....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Well if Alves comes close GSP outstruck him, why.....more technical like you said....also GSP enjoys(usually) a nice reach advantage and this would allow him to keep Daley at distance, dont get me wrong Daley is certainly explosive, but technique always beats power.....:thumbsup:
> 
> KOS is a douche, he needs to fight Fitch or shut up.....


alves was worried about the TD as was hardy and penn

daley is pure technique and power


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by Finnsidious View Post
Actually I don't think this is much more of a toss up than GSP-Hardy was. Daley has very dangerous striking said:


> So much fail with this post, i honestly dont know where to start. So i wont bother.


 Well as long as you have a good reason for thinking Daley will win.:sarcastic12:

You can be a fan of Daley, be my guest, but there is only one reason to think he has any chance to beat Kos. Because Kos is an idiot.

If Kos does his 'i Iz a stryker' routine, he can get knocked out by Daley, sure. 

But Kos didn't do it against Johnson, and he won't do it against Daley, Daley will spend 15 minutes on his back wishing he had even had a chance to throw a punch, exactly the same way Hardy did against GSP. 

Kos is no GSP, but he doesn't have to be.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Well if Alves comes close GSP outstruck him, why.....more technical like you said....also GSP enjoys(usually) a nice reach advantage and this would allow him to keep Daley at distance, dont get me wrong Daley is certainly explosive, but technique always beats power.....:thumbsup:
> 
> KOS is a douche, he needs to fight Fitch or shut up.....


Daleys technique and power>>>>>alves>>>>>>>>>>hardy's.

finn what are you talking about. Kos was standing and banging with johnson for a while on the feet. Like i said, Anthony Johnson is no Paul Daley.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> alves was worried about the TD as was hardy and penn
> 
> daley is pure technique and power


 
LOL....so Daley def wont be looking for the takedown.....:sarcastic12: Get real dude, I mean here we go all over again with the non believer's....Daley def has huge ower and many fight's, and he will still be outclassed and most likely takendown....deal with it.....Alves wasnt worried about the takedown in the countdown to that fight he was quoted as saying "I'm not worried about being takebn down i have an answer for that....11 times he was taken down, and either way they started on their feet and were striking and he was never ahead, even before he got taken down the 1st time......

Go watch the fight again....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> LOL....so Daley def wont be looking for the takedown.....:sarcastic12: Get real dude, I mean here we go all over again with the non believer's....Daley def has huge ower and many fight's, and he will still be outclassed and most likely takendown....deal with it.....Alves wasnt worried about the takedown in the countdown to that fight he was quoted as saying "I'm not worried about being takebn down i have an answer for that....11 times he was taken down, and either way they started on their feet and were striking and he was never ahead, even before he got taken down the 1st time......
> 
> Go watch the fight again....


WTF are you on about? you said technique>>>power in regards to gsp and daley
and i said that daley is both and alves,hardy and penn where worried about the TD's so outstriking them when they are either tired or aren't interested in committing to an exchange isn't a valid point to say he outsruck them like he is a completely superior striker 
and lol at mentioning what they said on countdown what are they supposed to say "im gonna be very reserved because i have to be careful of the takedowns but please still pay money to watch me"


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> LOL....so Daley def wont be looking for the takedown.....:sarcastic12: Get real dude, I mean here we go all over again with the non believer's....Daley def has huge ower and many fight's, and he will still be outclassed and most likely takendown....deal with it.....Alves wasnt worried about the takedown in the countdown to that fight he was quoted as saying "I'm not worried about being takebn down i have an answer for that....11 times he was taken down, and either way they started on their feet and were striking and he was never ahead, even before he got taken down the 1st time......
> 
> Go watch the fight again....


To be fair daleys striking is superior to alves and hardy. In both technique and power departments, he strings together some excellent combinations and they pack a lot of power. Daley would stand a better chance than both alves and daley on the feet, but the take down is inevitable...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> To be fair daleys striking is superior to alves and hardy. In both technique and power departments, he strings together some excellent combinations and they pack a lot of power. Daley would stand a better chance than both alves and daley on the feet, but the take down is inevitable...


 
I agree with you.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> To be fair daleys striking is superior to alves and hardy. In both technique and power departments, he strings together some excellent combinations and they pack a lot of power. Daley would stand a better chance than both alves and daley on the feet, but the take down is inevitable...


 This is mostly true. Daley has great striking, it might even be better than Alves, although I'm not sure about that. The problem is, it's not a boxing match. I'm not saying Daley has no chance, of course with his power he has a chance against anyone. It simply isn't close to a 50% chance.

The betting line on the Kos-Daley fight has Daley at +210, and frankly thats generous imo.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't care what fighters say in pre-fight interviews. Both Hardy and Alves were hesitant in their full striking ability because of fear of the takedown. It's pretty damn obvious.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Finnsidious said:


> This is mostly true. Daley has great striking, it might even be better than Alves, although I'm not sure about that. The problem is, it's not a boxing match. I'm not saying Daley has no chance, of course with his power he has a chance against anyone. It simply isn't close to a 50% chance.
> 
> The betting line on the Kos-Daley fight has Daley at +210, and frankly thats generous imo.


daley is better than alves


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Daly is probably a better striker than Alves but he doesn't have the ground game or the TD defense.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

I would have Daley forcing Kos to shoot for take downs much like GSP does. Stand up for a while than shoot when Daley comes forward with any offense.

Kos mixing it up as much as possible. Up down, up down for three rounds.

Unanimous - Kos.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Daly is probably a better striker than Alves but he doesn't have the ground game or the TD defense.


 

Which reinforces my point....GSP wins....his probable reach advantage only helps....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Daly is probably a better striker than Alves but he doesn't have the ground game or the TD defense.


oh yeah he isn't as well rounded as alves but he is a better striker, pure technique and we could be surprised with daley because he says has been working diligently on his weakness which is his ground game and there is someting about the confidence in daley when he talks as it seems real where as hardy is just playing to the cameras


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I don't care what fighters say in pre-fight interviews. Both Hardy and Alves were hesitant in their full striking ability because of fear of the takedown. It's pretty damn obvious.


 
I THINK YOUR WRONG....THEY BOTH APPROCHED with striking nd once proven that their striking would not be effective.....bam....fight over....


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

The only fights I have seen of Daley are his fights in the UFC. So I guess I will have to take everybody's word on him being the best striker in his division, and one of the best in mma. Seems a litte premature based on the fact that he probably never fought any top strikers like some of the guys in the UFC.

Fighting Kampmann and Hazelett mainly showed he has ridiculous power and he is not afraid to straight up bang. I never once heard of him and never heard anyone on this forum speak about how good his striking is. Alot of folks chose Kampmann to beat him. Then Joe Rogan calls him one of the most technical strikers in the game and now everybody agrees. I could be wrong i'm just being skeptical I guess. His fights pre-ufc must have been technical masterpieces to warrant this kind of hype without ever outstriking anyone who was already highly touted.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

towwffc said:


> The only fights I have seen of Daley are his fights in the UFC. So I guess I will have to take everybody's word on him being the best striker in his division, and one of the best in mma. Seems a litte premature based on the fact that he probably never fought any top strikers like some of the guys in the UFC.
> 
> Fighting Kampmann and Hazelett mainly showed he has ridiculous power and he is not afraid to straight up bang. I never once heard of him and never heard anyone on this forum speak about how good his striking is. Alot of folks chose Kampmann to beat him. Then Joe Rogan calls him one of the most technical strikers in the game and now everybody agrees. I could be wrong i'm just being skeptical I guess. His fights pre-ufc must have been technical masterpieces to warrant this kind of hype without ever outstriking anyone who was already highly touted.






he's european and world MT champion


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I THINK YOUR WRONG....THEY BOTH APPROCHED with striking nd once proven that their striking would not be effective.....bam....fight over....


You really didn't see through 25 minutes that Thiago Alves was hesitant to use his full striking ability?

Granted, against Dan Hardy it wasn't so obvious cause GSP wanted no part of the stand-up, but for that brief moment Dan Hardy wasn't nearly as aggressive as he usually is.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Man watching that vid makes me want to see him fight someone like Alves. That would for sure be a hell of a scrap.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet Alves would take him down. Seriously, Daley's ground game is weak sauce.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

people forget Daley is primarily a Muay Thai fighter.


pay attention to his kicks as well.

Guy Incognito...thanks for that vid. Daley's TDD looks good in a lot of those fights...but I already know what everyone is gonna say...those fights arent GSP :laugh:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

when a guy like Alves was stuffing Hughes left n right, yet still got taken down at will by GSP, its time to worry.

i really dont care what WW it is, they are on their back, regardless of how hard they train not to be.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I'd be willing to bet Alves would take him down. Seriously, Daley's ground game is weak sauce.


Its really not as bad as most people on here think it is. Because he got subbed by shields his ground game is terrible. Shields subs most guys. Daley has got good TDD and a decent ground game. Daleys TDD is better than hardys and his ground game is.

He definitely already has the tools to advance his game in both areas and become a threat to the top wrestlers in the WW division (bar GSP). Im taking daleys word for it and the fact that hes been training with king mo that he has been working hard on his grappling and see him surprising a lot of people in a few weeks time.

I recently watched daleys vs john alessio and thaigo alves vs john alessio as well. Not saying alessio is some awesome grappler. He managed to take daley down once, which daley soon got back to his feet, then daley reversed a take down and scored a take down of his own. He then KO'd alessio in the second round. In the alves fight, alessio took down alves twice in the fight, both times alves soon got back up to his feet and it went to a decision.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

So would it be safe to say that Paul Daley fights predictable and safe fights for himself by using his striking to his advantage?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

According the logic in this thread, yes...:S


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> So would it be safe to say that Paul Daley fights predictable and safe fights for himself by using his striking to his advantage?


Without a doubt. God, he's sooooo booooooring.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> So would it be safe to say that Paul Daley fights predictable and safe fights for himself by using his striking to his advantage?


Might be predictable, but not safe, because when standing both fighters are taking risks getting punched/kicked/raped/TD. GSP takes non in fights.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Ithink what it boils down to is an issue of risk taking


GSP doesnt wanna get KO'ed (who does)so he knows the takedown->ground'n'pound formula will work against most people by virtue of sheer human anatomy (tackling a person and smothering them with your weight)

thats about it....like I said, dont expect GSP to turn into Crocop or Cung Lee


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> You really didn't see through 25 minutes that Thiago Alves was hesitant to use his full striking ability?
> 
> Granted, against Dan Hardy it wasn't so obvious cause GSP wanted no part of the stand-up, but for that brief moment Dan Hardy wasn't nearly as aggressive as he usually is.


 
I dunno Alex I would have to go rewatch to swear but im pretty sure he just didnt have a chance to get off....I dont see Daley doing it either....Watchiing Daley and Alves would be intresting, but I think Thiago may get caught in that game of being sucked into standing the whole time.....


----------

